# breaking up



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

as most of you know from my annoying posts and threads over the last few months ive been having serious issues with my girlfriend who honestly...i love so god damned much. but this is it. im through and i cant take it anymore. if you must know, im writing this to vent and to get down whats in my head onto paper so i can better understand it myself...but if its entertaining to you, by all means, read on.

its been 16 months almost to the day. by no means a drawn out long relationship. but long enough for me to be called uncle by her neices and nephews, long enough for us to fall in love, have some fights, take some trips, share some laughs and move in together. ive been with this girl almost from day one every day. she had a key to my old place in weeks, and now were together at her mothers for what was going to be a short time until we moved out on our own to a new place.

as of late...and i mean the last 6 months at least, shes been colder and colder and not her loving self. and while she has every excuse under the sun (some for real, some bullshit), ive been bearing the brunt of her sh*t and suffering ever since. as a guy let me touch base on what really pushed my patience. no random acts of love. no i love you texts while at work anymore (not even i luv u 2 text back when i text her first), no goodmornings, no laughing in bed and cuddling like we used to, no sex. this last month we've had sex........once.

its been driving me to a breaking point and i finally blew up at her the other day (shouting and using the F word to get a point across). she obviously could care less about whats on my mind, what struggles in going through, how my day was since it NEVER gets asked. shes cant tell me she loves me too on the phone but she will shoot me a text almost daily to give me a short list of honey do's, which if not done when i walk in the house still dirty head to toe from work, i get frowned on and told...she cant depend on me.

mind you...im personally letting her drive MY car and im fixing hers in the mean time. to her, its a pain in the ass since she has to drop me at work before she goes to school (shes 31 btw). she finds when i come home and want to simply rest or shower and sleep im being lazy and not getting some things she really needs done done (she sleeps all day every day when shes not at school). 
i mean, the list goes on. and on... the sex thing. apparently its her medication (zoloft) which DOES kill a sex drive yes, but not once in a month does she wonder...hmmm...wonder how mikeys holding up without getting so much as a hand job in 30 days?

i think any man and most women could understand.

so i talked to her. like a good relationship should be, i talked. i put it out there, some tears were shed, some voices raised, and at the end of the talk i got a big loop in mentality. she understands how i feel, why im on pins and needles etc etc. she gets my unambitious manner towards her and how shes more of a mother than a lover. but then, i need to suck it up and understand she just doesnt want sex period sometimes and thats tough. she needs to depend on me to finish up hanging the shelves, doing dishes etc etc etc etc etc etc...thats how i prove to her i love her. but just doing it now, not later.

mind you, in 16 months, shes prepared dinner for me.......once. once. .....once. 
i run out and get dinner, cook dinner or order in dinner AFTER work AFTER a shower while shes been home all day either studying or sleeping. in short, ive been a very very big p*ssy and all this is coming to an end because i actually do deep down in me have some very real self respect. i work my ass off at work, work my ass off at home, remodled, cleaned, cooked, clothes, comforted her, made love with her (the best in my life), spent lazy days inside, fun weekends out, talked of marriage, talked of children. her family is my own, and vise versa.

this is it though. tonight, after this talk which was yesterday i come home and simply ask her why she didnt tell me she loved me too when i texted her a quick love u message on my lunch break. she ignored it, asked if i checked my voice mail which i didnt and she god literally angry because i was suppose to pick up her medicine, and a bday card for her neighboor.

i stared at her blanky for about a second...took a shower...came back out...and that was it. i looked at her again, with disgust. who the f*ck do you think you are?! she just slept from midnight last night until i damn near got home. and i worked my typical 11 hour day. who the f*ck do you think you are?!

so shes off to our neighbors bday party alone without me. ive decided to write this down for my own good because im sorry, i need to. she was the love of my life, and since i live with her this wont be a dont call me again thing. it will be a slow move out, get her broken van towed back to her, throw her the f*cking keys and tell her to deal with her own sh*t for a change.

perhaps then shell see just how little i took care of her when her grades turn to F's and she can no longer feed her god damned self.

so this is it. god damnit its going to be hard. god damnit im going to miss her when this anger fades away. but i have an open door at my mothers to move back in to get back on my feet. take it or leave it. so im taking it cause im too damn old to be living with mothers anymore. i once was very very independant and very mature. its about damn time i grow a pair and get my god damned manhood back. so to all you men in similar shoes, or who have been in such shoes, please feel free to leave a tid bit of advice cause ill need it.

this wont be easy, but i need to just kill this. cause if shes 31 and im 26 and we have sex once a month, fight daily now and every damn other thing that sucks including her stupid toy dog which she hates that i dont like....god HELP ME if she gets pregnant. 
im done....

-mike


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cliff notes please...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

read it or dont 06, thats all i can say
hard to sum up cause the details are what its all about

basically sex once a month
no feeling of being loved
too many honey do's too little praises and love
equlas f*ck you im out

good enough?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

would it kill you to put some paragraph breaks in there?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

It sounds like you would be better off without her, though you have been with her a while so it won't be easy.Just look forward and think of all the hot ladies you could be dating! good luck


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> read it or dont 06, thats all i can say
> hard to sum up cause the details are what its all about
> 
> basically sex once a month
> ...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> would it kill you to put some paragraph breaks in there?


done..


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

props to you....a lot of people would still suffer through it, worried deep down that they won't be able to find someone else, but it looks like you see things straight and are able to step back and see that things are really not working out well.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

The guy is having a rough time and you guys are acting like assholes. Just do what I did and dont read it... (no offense brother, good luck)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I seem to recall saying a long time ago I thought she was passive-aggresively acting out against you.

I believe she may be continuing to act out passive-aggresively with these acts of omission, such as not cooking for you, not doing any household chores or running errands, and by not reciprocating your intimate text messages.

On some level, she may have wanted this break-up to occur all along, and this is how she is orchestrating it.

Well, it's time to get drunk. I'll have to check back on this thread later.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

woman are all bitches... learn it quick .. not worth a heart break and emotional ass kicking


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Its probably best you cut it off now, cuz even if marriage were to happen before this started, it would only result in divorce and a lot of $$. Sorry to hear about that mike, i know the feeling... Its gonna be a hard 6 months or so depending on how well you take it and deal with it. I suggest picking up on a little hobby or do something to keep your mind off it, thats my only advice as of yet


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey, I read it man! This is going to be hard as f*ck on you. It is going to take a lot of time like you said. Just hurry it up any way possible. I've been there before man. It sucks, I know! Get her sh*t out and get on with it. Now is time to hang out with the boys and get drunk a lot and slap chicks asses at the bar that you don't know. You are still very young. A heart takes along time to heal. Just give it time is all you can do. f*ck her!!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

after reading this, sounds like a good move to end it.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

put it in her bum before you end it though







lol nothing like a good goodbye


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ If you can get it, get it! I've heard goodbye for good sex is some of the best sex!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

waldron said:


> put it in her bum before you end it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure if i was in this situation i would be pissed at you for wasting my time with dumb comments like that.... thats the last thing on his mind right now, getting a piece of ass from her. If he really wanted to get off, he'd go jerk it. (no offense mike, but its probably true) It involves much more than getting a piece of ass... they lived together, her parents have an excellent relationship with him, let alone the emotional feelings they had towards each other...

....A piece of ass..... come on man, think next time you post
---just simply stating that, not getting angry or anything, just trying to put myself in the same shoes

AQHU rules, just remember that one big guy!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yea man for sure..... lol give er the SHOCKER BABY


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

waldron said:


> put it in her bum before you end it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone said hangout with the boys. after reading this and laughing out loud, thats damn straight. and listen guys, NO MORE THREADS ON THIS. i promise. cause this is the ending thread about it. but thanks for some kind ass words thus far. (even if some are sarcastic lol)
and bull, i think you might be right on some levels, although she told me shes trembling inside at the idea of me leaving her. apparently all her relationships ended about the same time as im ending this. year and a half. doubt thats just a coincidence.

its just long overdue man. god damnit i miss having my space, my hobbies my tanks, my games, my odds and ends. i miss taking care of my own and being able to save money. for christs sake, i got laid more when i was alone.

and to think, the night we met we had sex and every night after that for the first 3 months.

someone also wrote above, all women are bitches. id like to disagree with you but im finding it very very hard to. because even women i love in my life otherwise i see doing very bitchy things to their significant others.

whoever said bros before hoes...damn straight...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^Good luck man! Chin up!!!!!!!!! There ya go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1











waldron said:


> yea man for sure..... lol give er the SHOCKER BABY


This is pretty f*cking funny!!! Ya gotta admit!!!!!!! This would make a great avatar!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hey man, i feel u, you have seemed unhappy for a while.
i say move out.
and whatever happens after that, happens.
maybe she changes, maybe she doesnt.
maybe she doesnt think u have the stones to do it, thats why she pushes u around.
but eithre way, 8 months down the road, your in a better place.
and remember, the hardest step is the first step.
you can do it man.
remember, her crying is a weapon, not an emotion.

good luck dude, keep us posted.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all joking aside this is gonna be hard guys. like i said this isnt get in your car and flip her the finger as i drive away blasting the cronic on my CD player (lol)
this is get all my sh*t over a few days, break my oscar tank down, get out and get her van towed back so i dont have to look at it at my work anymore...shes at her beighbors bday party alone right now and as far as she knows im in a shitty mood again and thats it.

not this time. i work tomorrow and my neices bday is after work. im telling her to stay the f*ck home and im going alone. im going to grab some stuff so sleep over and sunday im going to start loading up. 
easier said than done cause if she pulls a crying card i wont be motivated by anger anymore. so ima have to grab some balls and really make a decision.

/still wants to kill her dog before i leave


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> /still wants to kill her dog before i leave


lol, punt it over a bridge just like anchorman


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dalyhawk said:


> /still wants to kill her dog before i leave


lol, punt it over a bridge just like anchorman
[/quote]
not cool man, shell be in a glass box of emotion if i do that


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Its about time man. I know how hard it can be, but you know as well as I do, that at the point it is at now, its just going to spiral furthur downward. You have done all you could do to keep it going and keep her happy, and she has done f*ck all for you. When you finally move out, and leave her on her ass she will see how much you really did care about her, and how much you did for her. Just dont listen to it, because she will probably try to come running back to you. If we lived closer together, id take ya out for a beer and some strippers, but alas, ohio and BC are far apart.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you know what you got to do. Go through with it and be by yourself for awhile then after awhile the hurt will go away and you will find someone a 100times better. Don't hesitate to ask for


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Nick g said:


> hey man, i feel u, you have seemed unhappy for a while.
> i say move out.
> and whatever happens after that, happens.
> maybe she changes, maybe she doesnt.
> ...


thats the biggest thing you gotta hammer into your head


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nevermind said:


> hey man, i feel u, you have seemed unhappy for a while.
> i say move out.
> and whatever happens after that, happens.
> maybe she changes, maybe she doesnt.
> ...


thats the biggest thing you gotta hammer into your head
[/quote]
agrees best thing is to not talk to her for awhile afterwards, if ever.see how much of us care that is start talkin to those who care. You will find someone who will care for you more than anything.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> read it or dont 06, thats all i can say
> hard to sum up cause the details are what its all about
> 
> basically sex once a month
> ...


Good for you. I see way too many married men that simply do everything theirs wives say, and do everything for their wives. I have one friend whos wife sits on the couch ALL day while he makes food, cleans, cares for their kidm does EVERYTHING till they go to bed.

End result, she got fat, and does nothing, and he is the most miserable man I have met.

Sounds like your situation, good thing you got out early.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

pcrose said:


> you know what you got to do. Go through with it and be by yourself for awhile then after awhile the hurt will go away and you will find someone a 100times better. Don't hesitate to ask for


Listen to this guy. He said it exactly right. After you move out for a little while go take a nice vacation with a buddy or something. I broke up with my ex-fiancee about a year ago and I decided to go with about 8 friends to Punta Cana two months later. It was the best thing that I could have done. One hell of a good time! Anyways, you need to ditch her. There is plenty of women out there, you will find someone. Being single for a little while could be a good thing just make sure you go out and do things and don't stay in your house all depressed. Remember, you don't want to be miserable the rest of your life. If you are that unhappy now think of how miserable you will be later on down the road. Good luck-you willl make it through this!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Eric99 said:


> you know what you got to do. Go through with it and be by yourself for awhile then after awhile the hurt will go away and you will find someone a 100times better. Don't hesitate to ask for


Listen to this guy. He said it exactly right. After you move out for a little while go take a nice vacation with a buddy or something. I broke up with my ex-fiancee about a year ago and I decided to go with about 8 friends to Punta Cana two months later. It was the best thing that I could have done. One hell of a good time! Anyways, you need to ditch her. There is plenty of women out there, you will find someone. Being single for a little while could be a good thing just make sure you go out and do things and don't stay in your house all depressed. Remember, you don't want to be miserable the rest of your life. If you are that unhappy now think of how miserable you will be later on down the road. Good luck-you willl make it through this!!!
[/quote]
ahem.....girl.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya beat me to it, 94NDTA...LOL.

Mike, just remember...now you can get a REAL dog or even a cat. Hell, even a gerbil...anything that would beat up a Japanese Chin will do. Move the O tank as soon as you can, because I'd hate to see her lash at them. That's all of the advice that I have. A weaker man might have exited the relationship sooner or might have stayed in it forever, but you're not that man...you tried, even when you were the only one trying. Best of luck, brother, and keep your ass on P-Fury.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I think you are doing the right thing moving on and moving out. Don't feel bad or sorry for yourself or even her. The fact that she is taking zoloft shows that she really has some mental health issues. No one should be treated they way she treated you. And you know what? She is going to realize that she was a cold person. And when she realizes that she'll probably try to get back with you, which is up to you to decide. Some people don't realize sh*t until it is too late. It sucks that she has a chemical imbalance because people like that don't really see the big picture. At least that's what I think... I've been around people with certain mental illnesses (depression, anxiety, anger etc...) and at the time they don't know or get it, but as time pasts or they get hurt, or someone leaves them... thats when they realize there is something wrong with THEM.

also, (and I'm not being mean when I say this) but reading how you felt and what you did above.. made me think you are a sensitive and sincere guy... thats not a bad thing.... but I feel that maybe you are such a nice and concerned guy that you may have been possibly smothering her.

I kinda dated a guy like you before.. or acted like you and things were great for a while but then I just got tired of him. He smothered me way too much that it came to a point that I felt like I was taking him for granted or taking advanntage of him. It led me to care less about him and feel annoyed for some reason.

Don't get me wrong.. guys like you are very appreciated by some girls, but maybe I am just one of those girls that find it too much.

Also, don't let a girl boss you around too much. I used to be real bossy... and once I knew I had that power... it was all down hill from there. I had my ex wrapped around my finger... and it wasn't intentionally.. it just happened.... and finally... I ended it.

I know I've mentioned this before and you guys are probably sick of hearing it but my current bf (hyphen.. dur!) well.. he gives me the right amount of balance to make our relationship work. He's never real smothering, yet cares. Plus, I don't boss him around nor will he let me, because out of respect we just don't do that.. it just doesn't happen... plus he has his way of being in control.. something I adore... I think for me, I was so sick of these pansy ass boys I was dating that had no back bone, that when I finally met hyphen and how independent he was I was well.. happy and relieved! Finally a good one! haha...

Well.. I'm sure all of us will help ya with some good advice.. and of course this all just my opinion... good luck to you....

I'm sure after this you'll be a mo' betta boyfriend - relieved, wiser and content!


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Move forward and don't look back!







Keep us updated on how this all plays out.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No sex = Time to leave

period.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

whaaaa my g/f wont bang me so i'm leavin whaaaaa


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Good man.

I hope you have the courage to follow through. Maybe cut ties for a while, you've got your own life to live too.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

he aint going nowhere he's talkin out his ass

watch tomorrow he will be giving her dog a bath


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

jmax611 said:


> he aint going nowhere he's talkin out his ass
> 
> watch tomorrow he will be giving her dog a bath


Not everyone is a p*ssy like you jmax. Have some faith in a brother.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> he aint going nowhere he's talkin out his ass
> 
> watch tomorrow he will be giving her dog a bath


Not everyone is a p*ssy like you jmax. Have some faith in a brother.
[/quote]









im trying to to use reverse psychology you dumb hippy


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You've gotta do what you've gotta do. Then IF she loves you, and from what you've said, that's a huge IF... she MAY decide to change her ways and show you just that, however be careful. She may even begin to change her ways before you go, and make you fall in love with her even harder than you already are. If that's the case, don't fall for any sudden change. True change happens over time, not within seconds. If she really wants to be with you, she will show you in her own time. Whether or not you want to wait for it, that's up to you. Just remember this ... What's meant to be will always find a way. Even if you're meant to be with someone else ... things will get better.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

dump her ass


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You've gotta do what you've gotta do. Then IF she loves you, and from what you've said, that's a huge IF... she MAY decide to change her ways and show you just that, however be careful. She may even begin to change her ways before you go, and make you fall in love with her even harder than you already are. If that's the case, don't fall for any sudden change. *True change happens over time, not within seconds.* If she really wants to be with you, she will show you in her own time. Whether or not you want to wait for it, that's up to you. Just remember this ... What's meant to be will always find a way. Even if you're meant to be with someone else ... things will get better.


Very true.

"For changes to be of any true value, they've got to be lasting and consistent." - Tony Robbins.

I think its important you take a look at the big picture. Decide what it is you are committed to in your life, what your needs are, and what kind of risks you are willing to take.

If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always gotten.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Do what you gotta do but take one piece of advise: DON"T HAVE SEX WITH HER AGAIN BEFORE YOU LEAVE!!! Last thing you want to do is end up getting her preggo and being tied to her for 18 years. Slam your dick in a drawer if you have to but keep it in your pants. Life is funny like that, just when you decide to make the big move, she'll decide she wants some and BAM! that'll be the time the wiggler hits the egg.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How about both of you's take zoloft at the same time. I was on it for 2 years about 10 years ago and I can understand her thinking. When you're on that sh*t its like you're high for 14 hours at a time and could care less of all the stress around you. With her not caring, not necessarily her fault and you caring too much that alone is friction that is unbearable for a relationship. Obviously if you're not willing to do the zoloft thing, life must go on and you move on.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I will keep it short. Good for you. I was in a similar situation and its been a year and a half since I ended it. It wasnt easy but I am so much better off now it's unbelievable. Just stick to your guns and keep moving on. Its worth it.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> as most of you know from my annoying posts and threads over the last few months ive been having serious issues with my girlfriend who honestly...i love so god damned much. but this is it. im through and i cant take it anymore. if you must know, im writing this to vent and to get down whats in my head onto paper so i can better understand it myself...but if its entertaining to you, by all means, read on.
> 
> its been 16 months almost to the day. by no means a drawn out long relationship. but long enough for me to be called uncle by her neices and nephews, long enough for us to fall in love, have some fights, take some trips, share some laughs and move in together. ive been with this girl almost from day one every day. she had a key to my old place in weeks, and now were together at her mothers for what was going to be a short time until we moved out on our own to a new place.
> 
> ...


the only think that can help wilth a break up is for you to find another woman, dont get upset there are plenty more fish in the sea and try to remain friends with her then maybe you can f*ck the two of them


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude I know we have messaged a few times about this. It is time to let her go!
I had a girl I dated...she was 2 years older then me ON ZOLOFT which her father prescribed to her HE WAS A F'IN DENTIST! (IO wont rant about the drug but i HATE the way its used to make ppl FUCKIN ZOMBIES) She slept a lot but i really cant remember it killing her sex drive though? 
Dude, it is time to step back and evaluate things (which you did) and see if there is anything....ANYTHING worth saving here and it doesnt seem like it. 
make a PRO/CON list

You will leave and she will realize and maybe she will cry and ask for you to come back....DONT!!!
Its not worth it b/c NOTHING will change!
The girl I left did all of the above....she called me the day she got ENGAGED! "I can picture us being together later" WTF!!!!!!!
I said what...you just said yes to your now fiance...and hung up!
I just got married in November and guess who had been calling/texting me since June she got divorced and is asking me to meat her...ha...she wanted sex and wanted me to leave my fiance....f'n bitch what nerve!! (Dam i never told the wife about that..fell bad about that) So leave her if you feel its right...she will be miserable yes but...thats what happens and it takes time to heal...DO NOT TAKE her back...promises will just be broken it seems. .you will find someone to appreciate you and love you and be affectionate.
Now that my rant is over and I sound COMPLETELY gay i will stop. Trust me things work themselves out in the end...This is the end my friend.
Be happy and do it!
Hope its helpful

Listen to--papa roach forever and say BYE BYE one last kiss.



Bawb2u said:


> Do what you gotta do but take one piece of advise: DON"T HAVE SEX WITH HER AGAIN BEFORE YOU LEAVE!!! Last thing you want to do is end up getting her preggo and being tied to her for 18 years. Slam your dick in a drawer if you have to but keep it in your pants. Life is funny like that, just when you decide to make the big move, she'll decide she wants some and BAM! that'll be the time the wiggler hits the egg.


OH J.Christ...DONT GET HER PREG!
Good advice dude! Slam that drawer ha...ouch...ice may be better


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I told you to leave that BITCH


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> How about both of you's take zoloft at the same time. I was on it for 2 years about 10 years ago and I can understand her thinking. When you're on that sh*t its like you're high for 14 hours at a time and could care less of all the stress around you. With her not caring, not necessarily her fault and you caring too much that alone is friction that is unbearable for a relationship. Obviously if you're not willing to do the zoloft thing, life must go on and you move on.


Different people have different symptoms on any antidepressant. Hers sounds like it wasn't working for her and she probably needs to see a shrink because you can't just fix a problem with meds.
Listen to what Kumbia says, We can give you all the advice in the world but only you can make the decision.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Do what you gotta do but take one piece of advise: DON"T HAVE SEX WITH HER AGAIN BEFORE YOU LEAVE!!! Last thing you want to do is end up getting her preggo and being tied to her for 18 years. Slam your dick in a drawer if you have to but keep it in your pants. Life is funny like that, just when you decide to make the big move, she'll decide she wants some and BAM! that'll be the time the wiggler hits the egg.












Exactly right. I think women can sense if you are about to leave... then all of the sudden... whoooops... "im prego"...

talk about a life ruined!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

you be surprised that zoloft sh1t is bad news... sorry for the speedbump bro! life gonna throw curve balls at ya, so just wait u gonna smack one of those mofo's out the park one day! Many fish in the sea, go catch u one... Dude leave her and cut it short on the goodbye, you never know she might realize without u that she needs u... good luck dude


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

This is going to sound harsh but its fairly clear from your stoy that this girl isnt in love with you anymore.

Get out of it, and do whatever you can to make yourself happy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

when females throw the I am pregnant at you make sure they actually are this just happend to a friend of mine he was told she was and told her to take a test and she didn't want to and she just kept reverting back to bills. And both genders can be assholes just so you break up with them because they don't have the balls to say sorries I am not in love with you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So far I've read through three chapters. I had to divide each paragraphs into a chapter, after reading through the first few sentances.

This is what I've gathered from the first three chapters....

You're pissed.
You haven't had anything close to sex.
She's driving your car.
You're fixing hers.
She goes to school and doesn't do anything else afterwards.

I'll let you know what I think when I finish the book.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol be nice it is good for him to vent.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

still sound passive to me.

sound's like you enjoy having people/women controll you.

stand up for your self


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> So far I've read through three chapters. I had to divide each paragraphs into a chapter, after reading through the first few sentances.
> 
> This is what I've gathered from the first three chapters....
> 
> ...


Your a dick and its funny as hell!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

these threads kill me.. your relationship sucked so much dick you come to the internet to leet people see the lower side of you .. in the words of russel peters... ** BE A MAN**


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

you don't need a girlfriend man better being single and just date around


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good advice, i think ill start the healing process by sticking it to waldrons mother, aunt, then dig up his grandmothers coffin and do a stand up 69er with her for good meassure. ill be sure to post pics


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> cliff notes please...


I'm done. I've finished the novel. There's a beginning, a climax, an even bigger climax, an off-tangent run, but no ending...I give it 3 stars, 5 for originality.









Ok, cliff notes on what i've gathered.

She's 31.
You're 26.
She goes to school and does not contribute to anything else.
You work 11 hour days, and continue to work when you get home.
You haven't had sex in a while, like 30 days worth.
She drives your car.
You fix hers.
She's the man of the relationship.
You're the woman.

Conclusion:

She's 31, you're 26. Age doesn't matter in most cases but this woman is 31. She's halfway through her life and unless she's working on a masters degree or doctorate, she oughta be at work, working. She sits around all day, sleeping and 'studying' while you go out bust your back working an 11-hour day, only to come home to cook, clean and cater to her needs.

*End result, she's going to continually MOOCH off you until you stand up and 'grow a pair.' Theres a difference between nurturing and babying, and you're doing the babying. There is no 'love' in this relationship, well except from you. One sided 'love' does not make a good relationship, it equals pulled hair, baldness and lower self-esteem. Dump her, move on with your life and DON'T GET BACK INTO A RELATIONSHIP until you've tested out the waters thoroughly. Theres more women on this earth than there was 10yrs ago, I'm 100% sure you'll find a better girl than that beast that you supposedly love*.



> Your a dick and its funny as hell!


LoL! I wasn't trying to be. I actually divided up the paragraphs so that I can read them at my pleasure.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

agrees


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Update?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thePACK said:


>











there ya go!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> good advice, i think ill start the healing process by sticking it to waldrons mother, aunt, then dig up his grandmothers coffin and do a stand up 69er with her for good meassure. ill be sure to post pics


Holy sh*t, I gotta kick outta that one. That was funny.

I've read this whole thing tonight. Every time I'd think of something to say, somebody would post it.

You're doing the right thing brother, hang in there. Ain't going to lie to you, its going to be a Bumpy road especially when you are loved by the family.
Somebody posted the "tears are weapons" thing and it could not be more true. I've fell for that one God himself only knows how many times. 
Bullsnake said something about this possibly being her way of breaking this off...waiting for you to get the hint. That very well could be a possibility, but for some reason I feel from what I read that you are her only means of financial support and when she is threatened of losing that support the "weapons" will definitely come out. Guns blazing! So be ready for that.

First good heavy metal concert that comes to your area...be there. 
Live Life. 
It's too short and precious to be miserable.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^









just an fyi, i got the day off today. all im doing is watching espn and posting on pfury and...god damn dude...it feels great!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So dude what are you doing though?

Just vegetating...or what?

Did I miss your update somewhere?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

notaverage said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So dude what are you doing though?

Just vegetating...or what?

Did I miss your update somewhere?
[/quote]

well...yeah! its monday and i dont work. im not wasting my life, i work 11 hour days straight thru sunday so typically on a monday, yes, i will veg out. 
but otherwise im slowly getting back to independant once more. i told you its not a quick break, its a slow process. i have a lot of loose ends to tie up before i just move on


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> well...yeah! its monday and i
> but otherwise im slowly getting back to independant once more. * i told you its not a quick break, its a slow process. i have a lot of loose ends to tie up before i just move on*


...you know, this lead to regret and a way for you to revert back to your old ways. Here's a thought, this is a philosophy that I relate to....

"No Regrets"....as in you do what you NEED to do, deal with the consequences and move on. Reflect if you need to but don't regret the decision.

Dump the beast.
Move out.
Deal with the consequence of moving out. (IE. Family, friends)
Reflect (if applicable)
Move on.

Done deal.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

okay


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

So you guys are still together though right?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Are you still living in her Mom's house?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah and no. i started moving out. im getting the rest of my stuff and thats that. its a slow process cause ...well its comlicated man. her vans at my work broke down, my tanks over here, stuffs everywhere. its just a mess


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

so have you made your mind up yet? if not you could always hold onto her while window shopping for a newer model


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude find a place and get some friends together and move it all out. Tell her the car has to get out of your work....I know its hard...the tanks sh*t...get them out first! Dont want her putting something in there to mess it up.
Oh and above....I wasnt trying to implicate you were being a bum ...i was just asking what you were up to whether you were thinking about it or whatever.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ronzz said:


> so have you made your mind up yet? if not you could always hold onto her while window shopping for a newer model


Wow...this never dawned upon me...good thinking

+2 notches for you in my "cool book"









/jots down to hash marks in mental notebook


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Usually I'd give the asshole response and say "post nudes" but right now I won't. I'll say you did the right thing of telling her you're unhappy and whats going on. She obviously didn't care too much. I would step away from the situation for awhile and see what happens.

Okay now that I waited, post nudes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

M0RpH said:


> yeah and no. i started moving out. im getting the rest of my stuff and thats that. its a slow process cause ...well its comlicated man. her vans at my work broke down, my tanks over here, stuffs everywhere. its just a mess


Excuses.

I bet you had to get a Costco membership just to buy the lotion you must be burning through in that household. Get out now dude, she really seems like nothing but bad news.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Totally agree with Xe.

Get out now...


----------

